# Having trouble posting picture in Forum.



## Maverick (Mar 4, 2002)

I am having trouble posting pics in a forum. I can upload them to my gallery but the "Insert Picture" icon is not showing up? I have tried to upload it using the "Img" button as well, but only text shows up when I submit it?

Thanks......
Taylor......


----------



## MossyMO (Feb 12, 2004)

Maverick
If it something you want posted before Chris can fix the problem, a temporary fix would be to use another photo hosting service and just copy n paste the link the service provides you.

Here is a link to a photo hosting service that I find user friendly - http://imageshack.us/ I prefer the 640 X 480 pixel choice. Hope this helps.


----------



## Maverick (Mar 4, 2002)

Thanks Mossy!
It's nothing to important really. I was just noticing that the easy way to do it was gone. I will give it a whirl though and see how it works!!


----------



## Maverick (Mar 4, 2002)

R Y A N or Chris, do either of you guys know why the "Insert Picture" tab has been removed from my options?


----------



## boondocks (Jan 27, 2006)

oops


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

Maverick said:


> R Y A N or Chris, do either of you guys know why the "Insert Picture" tab has been removed from my options?


You ever get this fixed Mav?


----------

